# Germany vs.Nigeria



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

We're at halftime right now...Dirk having a decent game with his team up 48-43...already has 3 assists, no question he's improved in that department...all of his points have come from in the paint...

Dirk: 19 minutes, 4/7 2FGA, 0/1 3FGA, 2/4 FT, 10 pts, 3 ***, 4 boards, 1 PF.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Good line, how about the defense? I imagine him having 1 block...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Not yet.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Damn, wish I'd known about this before, Google SopCast and download it, I'm watching the game.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Haha, some Nigerian owned Dirk, big block...55-49 GER


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dirk's got another assist and two more points, Nigeria just tied the game at 58.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Christ...I've never seen a 7 footer with handles like this...this is NOT the same Dirk that was in the NBA Finals in June, folks...he's getting into the paint at will...end of third, 62-58 GER, Dirk's got 16, scored the quarter's last 4 on free throws to give GER a 4 point lead...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

He did it again...fouled with the ball going in and out...Dirk to the line at 62-60...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

GREAT pass by Dirk just now leading to an open 3 by Okulaja (he has 19, Dirk's got 18). Someone else download SopCast, I feel retarded talking to no one. GER by 9.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm downloading it now, I want to watch this! How much time is left in the game?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

About 3 minutes, Dirk just scored and the foul, GER by 5.

It's the fiba world championships in the test section.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

DIRK WITH THE SLAM! GER by 7, 2:11 to go.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm afraid I wont be able to watch it, the download is going horribly slow at my pc.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Gah, GER by 4, Dirk turns it over, NGR to the line with a minute to play...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Do you think there will be a replay on here?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ok...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Prolly not, but you may want to keep trying if it's not working, it looks like OT may happen, GER by 1 with 15 seconds left, GER ball.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

GER squeezes in the win by 1. The D on the last posession reminded me of the missed layups by San Antonio at the end of Game 7 regulation. 23, 9, and 5 for Dirk. Not bad. But in all seriousness, every single point came from the paint, he hasn't been shooting great from the line and not well from 3 at all throughout the tournament, his shot's off, no question.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I finally got it but it ended  any other ways I can watch Highlights?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

You can pay for the whole FIBA package at FIBA.com to get all FIBA games high-def to your computer for download or live streaming. Plus highlights. 

(aka don't waste your money, GER's last game'll be against USA tomorrow lol)


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

lol, I wasnt going to do it anyways. I'm just a kid... Will the game be nationaly televised?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The US one, yes. Don't know about after that.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The USA and Germany will play on ESPN2 at 6:30AM Eastern on Wednesday,August 30th


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> GER squeezes in the win by 1. The D on the last posession reminded me of the missed layups by San Antonio at the end of Game 7 regulation. 23, 9, and 5 for Dirk. Not bad. But in all seriousness, every single point came from the paint, he hasn't been shooting great from the line and not well from 3 at all throughout the tournament, his shot's off, no question.


Germany is not exactly stockpiled with talents, so all of their opponents know Dirk is the main man to defend against. If Dirk doesn't get superstar-treatment, you will see this type of numbers from him throughout FIBA.

When Dirk is playing on the mavs, it'll a whole different story. Just look at Yao and Team China.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Germany is not exactly stockpiled with talents, so all of their opponents know Dirk is the main man to defend against. If Dirk doesn't get superstar-treatment, you will see this type of numbers from him throughout FIBA.
> 
> When Dirk is playing on the mavs, it'll a whole different story. Just look at Yao and Team China.....


Having said the above, beating Nigeria by a mere point doesn't bode well for Germany.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


>


ummmm.... comic relief?


----------

